# Food Safety News - 01/08/2021.... England considering gene editing for food



## daveomak.fs (Jan 8, 2021)

*England considering gene editing for food*
By Joe Whitworth on Jan 08, 2021 12:05 am A comment period has been launched in England regarding gene editing of crops and livestock. The plans were announced by Environment Secretary George Eustice at the virtual Oxford Farming Conference. Gene editing is different from genetic modification where DNA from one species is introduced to another one. Gene edited organisms produce changes that could be... Continue Reading


*FDA’s Core Response Team posts weekly outbreak investigation information*
By News Desk on Jan 08, 2021 12:03 am Editors’ Note:  Here is the Food and Drug Administration’s standing information on its new weekly outbreak tracking tool for the public. It includes a table with the most recent updates of outbreak investigations. The following  list of outbreak investigations is being managed by FDA’s CORE Response Teams. The investigations are in a variety of stages,... Continue Reading


*Food safety a top concern for Europeans*
By News Desk on Jan 08, 2021 12:01 am Food safety is one of the main factors influencing Europeans’ food purchases, according to a survey of more than 27,000 people in 27 EU member states. Almost half of respondents said taste was a priority when buying food, 42 percent mentioned food safety and 40 percent said cost. One in three considered where the food... Continue Reading


*USDA issues public health alert regarding certain HyVee enchiladas in 8 states*
By News Desk on Jan 07, 2021 06:04 pm Some HyVee brand chicken enchiladas are the subject to a public health alert from the USDA because of misbranding. The USDA’s Food Safety and Inspection (FSIS) reports that the misbranded product’s label does not declare soy as an ingredient as required be federal regulations. Soy is one of seven substances considered major allergens, and thus... Continue Reading


----------



## hopkinsb (Jan 8, 2021)

That sounds safe.


----------

